# Google Earth.



## Mike (Feb 5, 2015)

Do you use Google Earth?

I have used it from the beginning, the free version.

Google Earth Pro ($399 per year), is now free.

It is obviously better than the old free version, but you will need
a Google account to get all the "Pro" stuff as you need to log in.

Mike.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 5, 2015)

Love Google earth. I've been around the world many times on it. When we plan a trip to somewhere we haven't been I check it out thoroughly on google earth. I can see how wide the beaches are etc.

I have a google account but hadn't heard of Pro. I'll check it out.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 6, 2015)

I have used Vpike


----------



## Mike (Feb 6, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Love Google earth. I've been around the world many times on it. When we plan a trip to somewhere we haven't been I check it out thoroughly on google earth. I can see how wide the beaches are etc.
> 
> I have a google account but hadn't heard of Pro. I'll check it out.



All you have to do is download Google Earth and the new free version wil
be the one that you get.

Mike.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 6, 2015)

Mike said:


> All you have to do is download Google Earth and the new free version wil
> be the one that you get.
> 
> Mike.



Okay.  I guess it will just replace the one I already have. Ta.


----------



## Don M. (Feb 6, 2015)

I use Google Earth, Yahoo Maps, and Vpike....all for varying purposes.  When I'm going someplace for the first time, I go to these services, and get a map, and a satellite view, etc., and usually have no trouble getting to the destination without driving all over the place.  Vpike is a neat service in that it offers a street view of most addresses, and a person can get an idea of just exactly what the house or building will look like when they get there, so they know they are at the right place.  It sure beats carrying around a road atlas, and a bunch of maps.


----------

